# RAF Bentley Priory Bunker and site April 2008 Pic Heavy.



## Phantex (Apr 4, 2010)

Some shots of the former Cold War bunker at RAF Bentley Priory, itself carved out of the WW2 bunker on the same site.



Entrance to Bunker











Police Picket just inside entrance















Main Intercom for building










Bottom of Stairs at main entrance





Second set of blast doors at bottom of stairs










Room A5





Door to room A19A





Room A19A





A load of very heavy duty batteries










Door to Room A19B





Room A19A















Room A19B, screened room. Screened against what I don't know.










Down another level...





Corridor L3C





Alledgedly the last remnants of the 1940's bunker...a handrail beside room U5



































Emergency exit





Heat exchange for bunker





Door for heat exchange





One of several air ducts for bunker










A few photographs from the rest of the site....this was used by the RAF Bentley Priory Kart Club...





Estate management flight..










Building 263, RAF Ceremonial Flight amongst other things...




















Fence...





Cheers all...


----------



## krela (Apr 4, 2010)

Awesome stuff.

The shielded room was presumably shielded against EMPs (lead lined)?


----------



## King Al (Apr 4, 2010)

Cracking find Phantex!! Great pics! like the heavy doors


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 6, 2010)

Blimey, that looks like some serious heavy-duty stuff there. Fantastic site.
Cheers for posting that.


----------



## zimbob (Apr 6, 2010)

Very, very nice 

Is this the one they're talking about backfilling?


----------



## klempner69 (Apr 6, 2010)

Now thats what I call a bunker!Look at the size of those electrical tails in that box!!


----------



## tommo (Apr 6, 2010)

fantastic site, the place is a bunker lovers dream, thanks for that its nice to see such a mint bunker


----------



## smileysal (Apr 6, 2010)

WOW what an awesome explore. Love the various rooms and stairs going further underground, and those blast doors. Love the whole place, both the bunker and all the above ground buildings on site. Excellent pics mate, I do like this. 

I think many, many people are envious of you for getting the chance to take pics from here, I for one am envious.

Excellent work.

 Sal


----------



## muppix (Apr 7, 2010)

WOW - if those walls could talk! Very impressive stuff mate, give me a tinkle if you're going back. 

m.


----------

